# Buckeyes and CBG ?



## BowanaLee (Dec 25, 2016)

Haven't seen the schedule for Buckeyes or CBG. Worries me, we need all the clubs we can get. Whats up, tell me something good ?


----------



## BeauWitherspoon (Dec 26, 2016)

The status of the Buckeyes Plantation 3D Archery Club is unknown for 2017.

As many are aware Keith Bingham and I took over the hosting responsibilities for the final three shoots of the 2016 season. However, we quickly realized we had underestimated the time commitment required to put on the caliber of shoot we wanted for everyone. We have spoken with club head David Alligood and informed him that we will not be able to fulfill the role of primary host for 2017. At this time I believe David is in talks with Buckeyes Plantation in regards to the status of continuing the 3D shoots.


----------



## Robbie101 (Dec 27, 2016)

BeauWitherspoon said:


> The status of the Buckeyes Plantation 3D Archery Club is unknown for 2017.
> 
> As many are aware Keith Bingham and I took over the hosting responsibilities for the final three shoots of the 2016 season. However, we quickly realized we had underestimated the time commitment required to put on the caliber of shoot we wanted for everyone. We have spoken with club head David Alligood and informed him that we will not be able to fulfill the role of primary host for 2017. At this time I believe David is in talks with Buckeyes Plantation in regards to the status of continuing the 3D shoots.



Hate to hear that about Buckeyes.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 27, 2016)

Dang man I'm hurting, Buckeyes and CBG are my closest shoots. Redneck AC is already gone.


----------



## jt12 (Dec 28, 2016)

BowanaLee said:


> Dang man I'm hurting, Buckeyes and CBG are my closest shoots. Redneck AC is already gone.



Lee we would enjoy to have everyone in your area to come shoot with us at Po Boy Archery. I know that we're not that close to you but when Red Neck was still hosting I never missed a tournament. It's about 1 1/2 hour drive but if you want to shoot one of the best courses in the state come on down. We'll be starting January 22nd.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 28, 2016)

jt12 said:


> Lee we would enjoy to have everyone in your area to come shoot with us at Po Boy Archery. I know that we're not that close to you but when Red Neck was still hosting I never missed a tournament. It's about 1 1/2 hour drive but if you want to shoot one of the best courses in the state come on down. We'll be starting January 22nd.


I appreciate the offer but thats to far for me. I'm on the Dekalb Henry co line in Ellenwood ga. Not far from 285.  Rather than drive that far, I'll be forced to go fishing instead. Lanier and Jackson are a lot closer.


----------



## Robbie101 (Dec 29, 2016)

jt12 said:


> Lee we would enjoy to have everyone in your area to come shoot with us at Po Boy Archery. I know that we're not that close to you but when Red Neck was still hosting I never missed a tournament. It's about 1 1/2 hour drive but if you want to shoot one of the best courses in the state come on down. We'll be starting January 22nd.



Where are you guys located?


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 29, 2016)

Robbie101 said:


> Where are you guys located?



https://www.google.com/maps/place/J...5349a9251f5361ac!8m2!3d32.796132!4d-82.589451


----------



## watermedic (Dec 29, 2016)

Dang Lee!,

If you go there you can stop by my house and tell some lies!!


----------



## Robbie101 (Dec 29, 2016)

BowanaLee said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/place/J...5349a9251f5361ac!8m2!3d32.796132!4d-82.589451



Thanks Lee.

Man thats over 2 hours for me. Won't be making that trip. Man ol man how nice was it to have 3 ranges at an hours drive just about either way.... Sure am missing the older days.....


----------



## dirttracker84 (Dec 30, 2016)

See that's what I don't understand about archers, I'm only 40 minutes from Troy's shoot BUT my buddy and I still go to shoot at Buckeye's and we have also gone to CBG it was our first time last this year but we liked it so much we have planned to return next year but after reading these last few posts in order to get support you need to show support JMO


----------



## Robbie101 (Dec 30, 2016)

dirttracker84 said:


> See that's what I don't understand about archers, I'm only 40 minutes from Troy's shoot BUT my buddy and I still go to shoot at Buckeye's and we have also gone to CBG it was our first time last this year but we liked it so much we have planned to return next year but after reading these last few posts in order to get support you need to show support JMO



Understand your point completely. However some of us have tighter budgets and have to watch what we spend. 2.5 hours one way to drive to shoot is a bit much imho. That's 5 hours on the road alone. I can't justify that. Sorry!


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 31, 2016)

There goes Buckeyes.  How about CBG ?


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 3, 2017)

that is very bad news for me..cbg was always a long trip for me..almost 40 miles, but buckeye was only 25, about the same as Gainesville and nails creek.  all about 25 to 30 miles.  I hope the guys can get it going


----------



## dbell80 (Jan 4, 2017)

I feel your guys pain. I am in Jasper (middle of no where for Archery) Its an hour to Gainesville, bucks 2 beards, No limit. Hour and half to Refuge, Benton, & Noble. 2 hours to RBO, Sweet Water. 2.5 - 3 hours to Soul hunters, Hart, Rock Branch, Nails creek, Elk River, and Mountain. Discount (new for this year in Dalton) and River bend are only ones under an hour. I need to trade my truck for a Fiesta lol.


----------

